# Antichrist and the Beast



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 14, 2005)

What would make someone connect the Antichrist figure(s) and that of the Beast of Revelation? For some reason, I get the idea that many people see them as the same person(s), when we don't find a reference to the Antichrist(s) at all in Revelation. Am I wrong? What are the different viewpoints on these figures and how they relate?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 14, 2005)

If you would like good review of that, read Geerhardus Vos' chapter on the Man of Sin in his Pauline Eschatology. You may not agree with his conclusion but it's still a good review.

[Edited on 6-14-2005 by puritansailor]


----------



## bigheavyq (Jun 14, 2005)

the antichrist could be one of the beast. personally I think the beast out of the sea is nero but the beast out of the land (the antichrist) is either Caiaphas or the entire Jewish apostate leadership.


----------



## Scott (Jun 14, 2005)

Patrick: Can you give a short outline of what he concludes?


----------

